# Seizure or "Dead Bunny Flop?"



## Ratchet (May 27, 2013)

Hi! I'm new here and need some advice.. My rabbit Piko just did something really weird, and I'm slightly worried. However, someone told me it MIGHT have been the "flop", and I'm really not sure.

Piko is a 1 1/2-year-old flemmish giant, and is about 12-15 pounds. He's on a diet of basic pellets, unlimited timothy, and gets fresh greens every day (as well as other veggies and fruits occasionally).

I went to feed him, and we did our usual little song and dance before hand..he runs in a circle like a madman because he's so happy to see me, I love on him for a few minutes, then I fed him. This time, however, he charged to his food bowl as usual, then immediately seized up and fell over. He acted like he was in rigor mortis for a few seconds, and I put a gentle hand on him to make sure everything was okay.. He didn't make any noise, but his eyes were open and alert and his nose was going. He wasn't shaking, either.

After a few seconds, he managed to roll over, almost flailing, and crawled about half-way down his cage (It's 4ft in length) and flopped down..he looked like he was half-curled up and half lounging, but his ears were pressed flat to his head, and he almost looked like he was in pain, but seemed to relax a bit when I pet him. This lasted for maybe a minute before he got back up, and resumed eating. He's been absolutely fine since, and showed no real distress throughout the ordeal, but I'm confused about it, as it only half seemed like a seizure (he has no history of health problems) and was perfectly fine before and after. Any advice would be greatly appreciated..thank you!


----------



## JBun (May 27, 2013)

That sounds like a seizure. Here are some possible causes. http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Neurology/seizure.htm (warning: some of these pictures may be disturbing to some people)
It would be a good idea to take your rabbit to the vet to have some tests done. Pay attention to any other odd behaviors, so that you can relay these to the vet and help narrow down the cause of the seizure. 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f28/finding-vet-13366/
http://rabbit.org/vet-listings/


----------



## majorv (May 27, 2013)

It does sound like a seizure. We have a Brit who had several seizures and to this day we don't know why. He hasn't had any since, but his episodes were similar, except he didn't fall on his side.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 27, 2013)

Its sounds like a seizure to me too. I would take him to a vet if I were you. I hope he does okay. ray:


----------



## Ratchet (May 27, 2013)

He's been acting just fine ever since, bright eyed and bushy tailed, and he's eating and drinking like normal. Still calling the vet in the AM, and I'll take him to the emergency vet if it happens again. Thanks everyone.


----------



## PupTheRabbit (May 29, 2013)

Oh god, I hope he is okay!! Good luck<3


----------



## Elliot (May 30, 2013)

That sounds so scary! I hope the vet can give you some answers.


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (May 30, 2013)

Ratchet said:


> Hi! I'm new here and need some advice.. My rabbit Piko just did something really weird, and I'm slightly worried. However, someone told me it MIGHT have been the "flop", and I'm really not sure.
> 
> Piko is a 1 1/2-year-old flemmish giant, and is about 12-15 pounds. He's on a diet of basic pellets, unlimited timothy, and gets fresh greens every day (as well as other veggies and fruits occasionally).
> 
> ...


--this sorta behavior my little guy--snowball-(male-8 yr.old)--has been doing for years,,first time I ever saw a rabbit do this--it scared the hell out of me-but I learned to accept it -rather than frown on it,--however 5-3-13,-he underwent surgery for a golf ball size tumor- that was on his left side rib area,--it has a lot of little friends says the dvm-which cannot be removed due to the loss of skin-(covering)-he is currently in my er -stabilized but not eating very well on his own--so he is hand fed a supplemental critical care,and being weighed 4 x daily, with antibiotics,pain killer--he is on camera as to monitor his behavior---and yes he still does the flop--I told him it is not funny anymore as I believe this flop and the tumors (-in growth-)-may have something in common,,--I am sorry if this alarms anyone reading but his long term life will be cut short to perhaps a year,,--a blood test may reveal the this condition in piko,--I trust everything will be ok though--sincerely james waller--ink iris::bunnyheart:bunnyheart


----------



## Ratchet (May 30, 2013)

Well, after a day at the vet, Piko is home and is doing fine. He's been his normal self ever since the "episode", and got a clean bill of health from the vet. No lumps or bumps, bloodwork came back normal, and his brain activity seems fine. He's not really sure what could have caused it, but it basically came down to keeping an eye on him to make sure he didn't get into anything he's not supposed to (highly unlikely) and if it happens again, bring him back in right away. For now, though, he seems to be a healthy, happy bunny!


----------



## ladysown (May 30, 2013)

sounds like a seizure.
I'd simply keep an eye on him. I wouldn't have even brought him to the vet. 

Seizures can be "one offs" and unless they repeat themselves are often not a cause for concern. Make sure he stays well hydrated as sometimes that can be a causal factor.


----------



## Ratchet (May 30, 2013)

The main reason I took him in was because the night before I had taken him outside in the yard for an hour or so, and he'd eaten a bit of grass... We haven't treated the grass this year, but I was worried that he might have ingested some pesticide somehow, or something else harmful that I didn't notice, but that doesn't seem to be the case. My vet is extremely reasonable, though, and I'd rather be on the safe side. Piko goes through about one 32oz bottle of water a day and has two bottles on his cage, so I assume he's getting enough water. I'll just have to keep an eye on him, though.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 2, 2013)

Jeez that is a lot of water. Does he pee look normal? I would be worried about kidney disease. As a side note, many pesticides and other toxins are eliminated in the feces as well as the urine. Pooping normally is important to clear the toxins out of their system as well as peeing normally.


----------



## ladysown (Jun 2, 2013)

32 oz of water a day is excessive. Either his water bottle is leaking or this rabbit has some issues. Not even flemish I've had in the past would drink that much in the course of day. Even in hot weather!


----------



## kmaben (Jun 2, 2013)

Intersting. Kai my German Giant I would say drank about that much. He's pretty messy though


----------



## Ratchet (Jun 3, 2013)

He's always dank a LOT of water, ever since he was little. Obviously the bigger he gets, the more he's drank. It's like a waterfall when he pees, but as far as I can tell his waste has always looked completely normal. No diarrhea, no odd colors or smells to anything. The vet ran blood work on him when I brought him in, so I'm assuming that means his kidneys are just fine.


----------

